# If you or someone you know has mobility problems



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can highly recommend this bloke. I have today abandoned my walker and walked 2 km along the river Dam without it and no hip ache when I got back to the car.
The exercises are so easy, all I have done so far are either sitting in or standing behind a chair.



https://www.youtube.com/hashtag/morelifehealth


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I might give that a go Jan. My own exercises are not doing away with the hip pain in bed at all and I find I'm getting less and less sleep. Which particular ones have you been doing?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am going through them Jean, but discover there are certain ones I need more than others. this might be helpful for your hip problem.
I used to use a special cushion in bed to stop my knee from dropping which cause hip pain, a normal cushion would do.

Discovered this morning they are having exercises for us oldies down at the village hall on Monday nights, I´ll go to see what's going on on Monday.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Jan. I've tried the pillow without success 😒


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Woke up with a bit more than usual back ache so maybe I had better ease off on the exercises I probably got to excited and walked too far unaided on Friday, it’s normally the second day after doing something wrong the back complains. I‘ll keep using the Ferrari for now and eases off for today. There’s a class starting at the village hall tomorrow at 7pm, I‘m going to give it a try.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I follow a Tai Chi exercise routine.....as many millions do!
Jake Mace gives many examples to pick and choose from and has lots of videos.
Importantly the discipline has no impact exercises.
10 or 20 minutes a day!?
Top 10 Tai Chi Moves for Beginners - YouTube


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> I follow a Tai Chi exercise routine.....as many millions do!
> Jake Mace gives many examples to pick and choose from and has lots of videos.
> Importantly the discipline has no impact exercises.
> 10 or 20 minutes a day!?
> Top 10 Tai Chi Moves for Beginners - YouTube


Added that to my favourites Ted, that's an idea to do exercises one day and Tai Chi movements the next. My brother who is 5 years older than me, has been doing them for years, he's still a crazy man though, even dafter than I am, 😁.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How nice, I never expected to be answered personally on his FB group, but we have just had a written conversation. I suggested on Saterday he numbers the lessons, this morning he says he will do that, also told me to take it easy, not to be in a hurry and next year he hopes to see me running in this marathon I said I‘ll be doing 😁.
My back is as it normally feels this morning, I‘ll restart the routine and pop down to see what the village hall classes are like tonight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> I follow a Tai Chi exercise routine.....as many millions do!
> Jake Mace gives many examples to pick and choose from and has lots of videos.
> Importantly the discipline has no impact exercises.
> 10 or 20 minutes a day!?
> Top 10 Tai Chi Moves for Beginners - YouTube


My first try this morning, oohaah trying to stand on one leg, impossible, so my plan is to perfect each exercise one at a time, it will take a few days or maybe weeks, I have time.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> My first try this morning, oohaah trying to stand on one leg, impossible, so my plan is to perfect each exercise one at a time, it will take a few days or maybe weeks, I have time.


Trust you to pick the most difficult one....for some people!!!
Gently Jan....Gently Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Trust you to pick the most difficult one....for some people!!!
> Gently Jan....Gently Jan!


That was what you gave me Ted  he says he has 1,000 videos on YouTube, I just watched this one and he is an equal trainer to my Australian Mike, does everything with you and I find that great. I had a little try today and will continue tomorrow. 
Very handsome chap with a beautiful body.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

At least it's exercising your eyes!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Chi gung is a milder version of Tai Chi. Did it myself for a while. Not stressing at all but yields results!


----------

